# Superman arrested as Batman looks on



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Crisis on Infinite Sidewalks.......

http://www.asylum.com/2009/07/14/ny...ears-witness/?icid=webmail|wbml-aol|dl2|link5


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The cops must have had kryptonite or they could never have taken the man of steel down.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The real Superman would NEVER hit a lady cop in the face.


----------

